# wie bekomme ich mods bei eurotruck simulator



## icewind090185 (4. April 2009)

ich brauche hilfe bei euro truck simulator ich möchte die mods haben aber weiß nicht wie ich die bekommen kann


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (5. April 2009)

o.O Eurotrucksimulator?? WTF?? nein mal im ernst... willkommen im Forum und soweit ich weiß gibt es für eurotrucksimulator keine Mods...


----------



## ChillerTrucker (11. Mai 2009)

Hi habe gerade gelesen das du keine mods für Euro Truck Simulator (ETS) findest ich gebe dir jetzt was wo du mods für ETS bekommst aber eine sache wäre da noch du musst eingelogt sein um zu Downloaden die seite kostet dich nichts musst dich nur regestrieren und dann kann es schon los gehen.

http://eurotruckforum.gratis-board.de/http://eurotruckforum.gratis-board.de/


LG ChillerTrucker


----------



## Sozon (2. Juni 2009)

TruckWorld • Foren-Übersicht  da bekommst du auch viele mods, mit anleitung.

die runtergeladenen Mods werden in :eingene dateien/dokumente/euro truck simulator/mod 
gespeichert so die reihenfolge bei Vista. Bei XP fählt dokumente weg.


----------



## djsanny22 (26. Juli 2009)

hier haste auch noch ne seite 

Euro Truck Simulator Models by newS


----------



## Amberus (28. November 2009)

Hey habe mal ne frage ich habe endlich mal ein programm gefunde wo ich Euro Truck sim 09 im multiplayer zocken kann nur das programm brauch eine serial key und ich finde kein vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen!!!!!!


----------



## dome996 (6. September 2010)

Hallo 
Ich habe da eine Frage und ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt ?
Wo kann ich mir für Euro Truck Simulator Mods Runterladen ohne Regestriat zu seihen ?

danke


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

Hi dome996 sei erst einmal gegrüßt in unseren Forum,

hier schau mal bitte: Euro Truck Simulator: Die besten Mod-Seiten im Überblick - Update - dort sind einige Seiten verlinkt die Mods für Euro Truck Simulator haben.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

Bei ETS hab ich auch High res Trucks drin  das geilste was es gibt, viel spaß beim modden


----------



## Grilli (12. März 2011)

Ich hätte noch ne Frage ich hab ein Mod runtergladen und hab es zu Euro Truck Simulator in den Ortner Mods reingetan aber es funktioniert nicht im spiel ist der Truck nicht????
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das machen soll????


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2011)

Gibts zum Mod den keine Anleitung oder Readme?


----------

